# Merry Christmas my Brothers



## dpk Shah (Dec 24, 2017)

Dear Brethren

I wish you all and your families a Safe and Merry Christmas and peace, prosperity and growth in 2018.


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 24, 2017)

A FREEMASON'S CHRISTMAS WISH 
By Brother Andrew Bradley

It is the time of year when the Brethren rejoice, and sing carols of praise in resounding voice.
Days of merriment and long nights of cheer, as we all await the “Happy New Year!”.
It is a time of family and life long friends,
a time of happiness and to make amends.
Roast turkey and baubles and the Nutcracker Suite, we each have our own way to make Christmas complete.

As we stroll through this happy month of December find time to pause and take time to remember that distinguishing sign of a Freemason’s heart – those acts of Charity. How great they are.
As your family gathers ’round your Christmas tree, and the children play with giggles of glee, spare a thought for the poor, the man with no shoes, whose daily meal is less than your dues.

Remember also the Grand Lodge above,
and the Supreme Great Architect’s act of love.
And practise those virtues we hold so true.
Have some fun! But let Temperance chasten you.
And during this season of peace and joy
look well to our future – the girl and boy.
Then wonder what lessons you may them teach, and with your guidance what heights they may reach.

So, to all of my Brethren from far and wide, whether your Christmas be snow, or hot and dry, may the Architect grant his celestial boon and keep your good health ’til we meet again soon.
Take care of yourself and those you find dear.
Keep this festive spirit throughout the next year.
Look toward your next date with our happy band.
‘Til our next merry meeting. Apron, heart, and hand.


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 24, 2017)

Marry my Brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 25, 2017)

The same to you and yours Brother.


----------



## David612 (Dec 25, 2017)

kinda weird incorporating the logos and symbols of our secular society in a Christmas greeting.
But yes merry Christmas


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes, but every year it happens.


----------



## Rbrt (Dec 25, 2017)

Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

